# Gurgling in throat/esohagus?



## MariaM (Jan 19, 2003)

I know there have been some posts about this before but I was wondering if anyone has found out what causing the gurgling in the throat and esophagus? I'm getting this more and more frequently. Sometimes when I talk, I hear the gurgling in my throat. It feels like a muscle or something is moving around in my esophagus. I asked my doctor about Zenker's diverticulum and she said that that would have showed up in my Upper GI swallow.


----------

